# ISO Enclosed Snowmobile Trailer



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

I am looking for an enclosed v-nose that is at least 27' and has a rear door height of at least 78". The trailer will be used for sleds and UTV's. PM me if you have any good leads. Thanks!


----------

